# What Do We Have To Look Forward To In The 40K Universe?



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Well title kinda says it but I'm going to explain the possible outcomes of each of the races in the known 40K universe and at the end summarize what might be whats left at the end of time.

*The Imperium:*
For some of us it's sad, for others it's a time of joy, but no matter how you put it you can't deny the Imperium is coming to an end. They've passed their height of power and are on a downward slope heading towards insanity. Yes the Star Child which will happen at the Emp's death may hinder Chaos, but it will eventually come back. Also the death of the Emp will cause massive Warp Storms (the result of his blocking the Chaos incursions from happening everywhere suddenly dissappearing) which would tear the Imperium asunder. If that wasn't enough for you, the Astronomicon (murdered that i think) would also be destroyed and ALL of the Imperium's warp travel would be lost, essentially destroying the connections it once held. Eventually the Imperium, though it would fight valiantly, would wane and as isolationation takes hold it would be overrun peice by peice until it was down to just the solar system once more, and faced with an onslaught of enemies, that would fall as well. Humanity - or the remains - would either be lost for eternity or slung into slavey, either way it will be destroyed and the gleaming beacon that was the Emp will fade.


*Eldar:*
Of the few Craftworlds that survived the Fall, less and less of them have the strength to fight. Some leave the galaxy for else, but most stay. Iyanden serves as an example that the Craftworlds CAN be found and CAN be destroyed, also (forgot the name) was destroyed by Space Marines and is another example. Their society will hold out for less of a time than any other race, as their numbers already dwindle. But two ways survive: They could either 1) as more and more of them die, they could be like Iyanden and become a race of ghost-warriors, or 2) they could, as their Dark Kin, retreat into the webway and live out the rest of time until Commoragh is found and destroyed by whatever survives the end of days. When every last Eldar is dead, Ynnead may or may not be born with the strength enough to strike down Slaanesh and the entire Eldar race will be reborn and they may rise to power once again, this time having learned their lessons.


*Necrons:*
More and more of the undying robots rise from their tombworlds ready once again to serve their greedy masters, yet their very mission will be their undoing. They rely on the souls of others to function, and as less and less of other races are exterminated by them, they themselves will begin to starve and fade from the galaxy. Or they will move on, to the next galaxy and harvest all life from the entire universe, and shut down the warp from all parts of the universe, and when all life is lost then, they will die from again starvation.


*Chaos:*
Perhaps the most impegnetrable force in the Galaxy as of right now, their numbers of Madmen and Daemons never dwindle. While their masters hide the Warp until such a time is needed that they may come out to play, their henchmen pillage the galaxy from random incursions. Yet as of right now most of their incursions have been stopped by other races, and they are able to be contained in the Warp even after an incursion is launched. However when the Imperium fails and the Eldar disappear, nobody will be left to hold the aggresors at bay, yet no one may need to. By the time the Imperium falls, a number of things may happen. 1) The Necrons may finish their great project, and seal off the Warp from the material universe, which will in turn lock all inside, including Chaos itself. 2) With all of their worshipers destroyed or dead, the God will have no power and thus they will, too, fall and the Daemons of Chaos will turn against eachother in the greatest power struggle the Universe has ever seen and destroy themselves. 3) Finally, possible the most likely, but assuming by a great stroke of luck that Ynnead is born at the very time the Emp dies, the Star Child and Ynnead may be enough to destroy the Chaos gods altogether and return the Warp to the calm plain it once was.


*Tyranids:*
The Great Devourer invades our Galaxy from afar. Weather they moved here after eating all that the last had to offer, or parts of some great beast race that were driven off in a power struggle, they come for only one purpose: to feed. Though tendrils are able to be held off, no army can stand to the overriding power of all three swarms as they slowly overrun the unvierse peice by peice and crash into eachother. Yet as with the Necrons, this may lead to their undoing, for certainly the Hive Fleets would turn against eachother as food ran low and competition increased. Yes they would certainly take a great chunk out of the galaxy, however their numbers would greatly be reduced and as the rest of the race moves into the galaxy the only real hope remaining is that they cave in upon themselves and devour eachother.


*Tau:*
The youngest race in the Galaxy, it is the only race that may live past the impending doom to forge the universe in it's image. Proclaimed by Eldrad as a great race that needs only be nurtured, in time they will accomplish feats that would surpass even those of the Eldar. Through their Caste system they can hold their Empire together and not risk sedition. The Empire will begin to spread as the other races die out, and as their Technology advances it will be able to hold off the menaces that plague the Galaxy. Through their souls they are also impregnatrable to Chaos, as it has no hold on them. Perhaps Tau are the last remaining hope for the galaxy.


*Orks:*
Like a great wave, Orks sweep across the Galaxy in Waaagh!s, yet they are too stupid to see a chance when it hits them in the ass. They know not how to work together, for once a great Waagh! is formed it collapses under it's own weight as a power struggle occurs. They are easily manipulated and can be turned towards themselves. A Galactic Waaagh! would take out a great chunk of the teritory of others, but as it overextends itself and the other races begin to push it back and it loses momentum, Warbosses will arise and challenge eachother, sperating the great beast instead of strengthening it, and causing it's destruction.



So what do we have to look forward to? Well looking way beyond into the distant future, the Imperium will be gone, the Eldar may be around, either lingering on or reborn anew, but more likely they will suffer the same fate. Orks would eventaully be destroyed either by themselves or other races, as would the Tyranids. If Chaos relaizes the threat Necrons pose to them, they may stand a chance, but more likely, with the Imperium and Eldar fall, they will be free to finish their great plan and seal the Universe from the Warp. In the end, the Necrons will be left with the Tau, who will have survived with the destruction of their greatest threat and the protection received from the Eldar. A great war will ensue, and the outcome I can't really tell who would be victorious in the End, but there will be very few that survive.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

And I'm the only one left grinning because either way, one of my favorite armies stand triumphant.:biggrin:

Although I do want to point out that the Necrons aren't going to 'die' out from a lack of souls. Whenever they wipe out the entire universe, the C'tan go "Do'well" and go into stasis for millions, if not billions of years. Than they wake up to find the universe teeming with life again, and thus begins Necrons 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah I probably should've put stasis, but I figured that they'd be in it for so long they might as well be dead.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

True, true. Considering the time gaps it might not even really be considerable, but the Necrons will likely remain the one 'immortal' force in the 40k universe. No matter what happens, they'll still be around.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually in regards to Chaos, I strongly believe that as the Imperium collapsed and the Chaos Legions conquering new domains in Imperial Space, the nature of Chaos would ultimately have them turn on each other. In the novel 'Legion', it was shown an alternate future where Horus was victorious but in the aftermath, things descended into anarchy and infighting. So regardless of what else happens, Chaos victorious would only last for the short term before their own nature got the better of them.


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

Well at least if the Imperium falls they'll take out as many xenos and heretics as they can with them:victory:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> ...an alternate future where Horus was victorious but in the aftermath, things descended into anarchy and infighting...


Cut and paste 'The Emperor' over Horus.

Doesn't seem all that different, does it?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Man, the Imperium came as close as it can to utter destruction ten thousand years ago. It's still going, despite the almost masochistic practices of its leadership. Less than a millennium ago, the same staid, stagnant, slowly collapsing Imperium pumped out a Macharius and all of a sudden Humanity was partying like it was the 31st Millennium again.

There are billions of Eldar left, and they reside in Craftworlds capable of taking on entire sector fleets. They're led by prophetic psykers who are able to seize on even the most convoluted threads of the future to bail their asses out of the fire ("Lord of the Night", anyone?) Yeah, the smaller Craftworlds might succumb to major threats, but that's everyone's lot in the 40k universe.

The Necrons don't have to worry about anything precisely because of the ongoing stalemate of their existence: absent some serious C'tan intervention, they are stuck between not being able to destroy all the mortals and possessing abilities ("teleport away!") that in turn prevent them from being destroyed outright as well.

The Tau have yet to be tested. They might represent the future... or they might just become the next soon-to-be-forgotten victim in the altar of 40k. Unless someone gives them a ticket to the Webway (and it's telling that the Eldar, however much they might admire them, haven't done so), their very strength will be their undoing. Once their empire gets big enough, for example, their separation from the Warp--and thus reliable, fast, interstellar travel--will see them preyed upon with a crippling inability to respond cohesively.

The biggest problem with the Orks and the Tyrannids is that their efforts are not cohesive enough to seriously usurp the rest of the powers. Maybe one day the Tyrannids will get smart enough to hold on until a sufficient number of Hive Fleets arrives in our Galaxy, but until then it's coulda-woulda-shoulda. Ditto for the Orks.

Ultimately, the Imperium isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Yeah, yeah, the Golden Throne is failing. What's the timeline for it failing? It's lasted for ten millennia already. The Eldar took a death-blow and are still there, ten millennia later. I suspect that they, and Chaos, will be the major players for the long term. Tyrannids and Orks are ultimately challenges, distractions, and sources of great danger, but that's where it ends. The Tau, again, are new kids on the block. We'll see how it goes with the Necrons and C'Tan... they're about the only serious (as in, we will change the face of the Galaxy) threat I can think of right now.


----------



## ro_tof_el (Feb 22, 2011)

Necrons dying out? bummer, but compared to some of the other races outcome thats still pretty good over getting kicked.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Good read. Now, let me give you all a few of my own thoughts.

*Imperium*
Possibilty #1: The Emperor dies and become the Star Child(if that hasn't been retconned) because of the belief of the trillions upon trillions of humans who worship him every day, since, races with psychic potential can change the warp with their collective will(Which is why the Chaos Gods love worship so much ). As a 'Chaos God', the Emperor will make the Astronomicon obsolete as he will be guiding ships through the warp directly(and possibly even make the warp safer for ships). Thus, him dying will in fact make the Imperium Stronger.
Possibility #2: Emperor dies and is gone forever. The Astronomicon fails and the Imperium is plunged into chaos. However,(I read somewhere)ships could travel to other planets without the Astronomicon before(it was just a lot more dangerous), so the Imperium will pull back all of it's forces to Segmentum Solar, completely fortify it, and leave all of the humans out in the other Segmentums to die. Segmentum Solar will survive, although attacked on all sides, and all the humans everywhere else will be left to fend for themselves. This will lead to the formation of several independent human empires, some will be wiped out quickly, others may fall to Chaos, but some will prosper. One off the top of my head would be the Realm of Ultramar. As much as we all hate the Ultramarines, they have the best chance to survive if the Imperium fell. And there would be others, with varying degrees of success, but we won't know unless it happens this way.

*Eldar*:
The Craftworld Eldar are dying. You know it, I know it. And there are a few possibilities. As the last Eldar dies, Ynnead is born and he does not kill Slaanesh, he just breaks the hold the Slaanesh has over the souls of the Eldar. However, as this happens, the Dark Eldar(who are still around due to the cloning thing) no longer have their souls being sucked and some(not all) decide to go back to the old ways. So, Craftworld Eldar come back as Eldar who left the Dark Eldar way. There are still a lot of Dark Eldar though who just have sucked souls too long and just keep on doing it.

*Necrons and Tyranids*:
The 2 super races. The only races with enough power to wipe all other races from the galaxy. As more and more Necrons awake, and more and more Tyrandis enter the Galaxy, the chances of a large-scale confrontation grow. And some point in time, the Necrons will see that the Tyranids are a giant psychic meal and there will be a battle of epic preportions. Hopefully, this will be enough justification to help the Milky Way survive a little longer.

*Chaos*:
Chaos will become more powerful no matter what happens. Worst case scenario: The Milky Way becomes a giant Eye of Terror and everything, even the Necrons, is pulled into the warp for eternal torture and damnation. Best Case Scenario: Segmentum Obscurus becomes a new Chaos Empire. Chaos assaults will become ever more numerous and only the concentration of all of the Imperium's forces in Segmentum Solar will keep the Imperium from falling. Either way, it's going to suck for everyone when the Emperor dies.

*Tau*:
They will die. Sorry, but I really don't like the Tau. 

*Orks*:
Personally, I think they may be the only hope for the Galaxy if they the Necrons or the Tyranids awoke. They have the numbers, and the ability to conquer the galaxy in a green wave. They won't be going down easy, even if all of the Necrons and C'tan Gods awoke.

So, those are my opinions. Take them how you will.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> Unless someone gives them a ticket to the Webway (and it's telling that the Eldar, however much they might admire them, haven't done so), their very strength will be their undoing. Once their empire gets big enough, for example, their separation from the Warp--and thus reliable, fast, interstellar travel--will see them preyed upon with a crippling inability to respond cohesively.


I see where you're coming from, but I still don't think that's really the case. If the other races that have had their fair share of the warp are any indication *cough Dark Elves, Chaos, birth of slaanesh, y'know* might be one of the few things that promises that they might stand a chance. Knowing how high tech they already are within the first few thousand years, it wouldn't be surprising if they came up with some superior comms tech without the warp in just a couple more.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Could be!

Personally, though, I don't think the Tau are much more than a pre-Dark Age of Technology version of Humanity... minus the emerging mutations (Navigators, Astropaths) that allowed us to rise to our prominence--and got us into the hole we're in, as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok heres my own thoughts:

Imperium
Sorry, be humans are mincemeat. they can't possiably survive much longer, not with all the other races attacking them at once.

Eldar
The eldar (from what I know) are excellent at surviving but for how long? They may finally defaet Slaanesh but they could potentally wipe themselves out in the process.

Necrons
They will continue to rise from there tombs and reak havoc upon the Galaxy but I don't see them doing too much damage because they have been around for millions of years! maybe their age is getting to them? (if you know what i mean)

Chaos
The legions of chaos could well overun the Imperium but they would soon go back into infighting, back to the neverending struggle of the chaos gods. one way or another they will still be here.

Tau
these guys could become the new "Imperium" in the galaxy

Orks
not a clue.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess peace is out of the question for a while :grin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I might as well chuck my 2 cents into the ring.

Imperium: Oh come on, is it really that big a spoiler? They're basically going to go out with a "Noblest death competition" which admittedly doesn't make too much of a difference when you're entirely extinct. 

Eldar:They're going to get wiped out in a Slaaneshi buttfucking orgy, but then if they're lucky they're roll a six and the God of the Dead will be born and instead he'll be the one putting it in Slaanesh. What they do after that whole Dead Space 2 thing? I wouldn't have a clue. 

Orks: I figure they'll always be around causing some sort of ruckus, but that's about it. Meanwhile...

Dark Eldar: Will continue to rape anything with an orifice until they piss off their big brother Ynnead who comes along, lays down a proper routing and than drags the few survivors off to rehab. Or until they realize with Slaanesh dead that they no longer need to be snorting ork feces or whatever it is the sickfucks do. 

Chaos: With humanity wiped out and the Eldar going all Ubermensch , Chaos is gonna be having a sad day when they realize their recruiting stations are rather empty. Maybe Abbadon will stop sucking for a change, or perhaps Chaos will remain as divided as always. If they don't get taken out when Humanity ends it's career by strapping as many explosives to itself as possible before running screaming into the Eye of Terror or whatever, then Ynnead might finish the job. If Ynnead doesn't get it right, the Necrons step in...

Necrons: Having sensed that a ton of their cattle is vanishing off the radar, the C'tan will force millions of Necrons on thousands of planets awake and not let them have their coffee. Extraordinarily pissed off by this, they will work hard just to go back to bed again. The first thing they do will be to finish their big Red Button, press it, and the warp goes bye-bye. Suddenly the Chaos guys and Ynnead alike start acting like Frodo Baggins after inhaling the One Ring, and the Necrons will promptly don their straw hats, put a piece of wheat in their mouths, pick up their scythes and set to work.

Tau: Having no connection with the warp whatsoever, super duper technology and generally being one of the few races with consistent brains, the Tau will be the only ones standing. After the Necrons shove the Nids out of the galaxy with a size 10 shoe, it will become the biggest battle around. Depending on how productive our blue friends have been, this will either end in more grimdarkery as the Necrons win yet again or the Tau wins and soon GW will have to change their slogan to;
*
Brighthammer 410000: In the Surprisingly Promising Future, There's Going to be a Lot of Peace and Prosperity For a Change.*


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Alot of good points here, and it's interesting because all of you know much more than me on the subject (I haven't read all the extra stuff like HH or Legion or such) so I'm learning from you all.


Yes the Imperium won't be going anywhere for a while, but you have to remember this is supposed to be what's left at the end of the universe, whatever happens then.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Indeed. If there's one thing humanity has proven is our ability to endure and survive the worst that it thrown at us. Mankind will endure the storm and survive. We may no longer be the top dogs of the galaxy but we'll still be there.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> *Tyranids:*
> The Great Devourer invades our Galaxy from afar. Weather they moved here after eating all that the last had to offer, or parts of some great beast race that were driven off in a power struggle, they come for only one purpose: to feed. Though tendrils are able to be held off, no army can stand to the overriding power of all three swarms as they slowly overrun the unvierse peice by peice and crash into eachother. Yet as with the Necrons, this may lead to their undoing, for certainly the Hive Fleets would turn against eachother as food ran low and competition increased. Yes they would certainly take a great chunk out of the galaxy, however their numbers would greatly be reduced and as the rest of the race moves into the galaxy the only real hope remaining is that they cave in upon themselves and devour eachother.


Well, I remember reading about the Tyranids and it said that when Tyranids invade a world and after the fighting is over, they combine the fallen enemies and bodies of their own and use it to grow new and stronger Tyranids.

Ironically I am listening to a song by the band Chimaira right now and this is the lyric excerpt from the song:

(Ressurection)
a wise man once said 
that which does not kill us makes us stronger 
though we were dead 
so are we now invincible?

So basically they can just tke those who fell in battle and grow better killing machines.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Well, I remember reading about the Tyranids and it said that when Tyranids invade a world and after the fighting is over, they combine the fallen enemies and bodies of their own and use it to grow new and stronger Tyranids.


I think I've heard of that before, something about absorbing the biomass of dead Tyranids and using it as building blocks for other Tyranids. I don't think that they do it with the inhabitants of the world though.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> I think I've heard of that before, something about absorbing the biomass of dead Tyranids and using it as building blocks for other Tyranids. I don't think that they do it with the inhabitants of the world though.


Um... Then what would be the point in invading other worlds? :shok: 

Are you taking the piss?


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont know what will be the fate of each race individually, but If I were given a dollar to bet a winner, I would choose Necros hands down...

c'mon, this guys emptied the whole galaxy and kicked Old Ones butt hardcore once, and no current race are fit to even tie Old Ones' shoelaces...when they finally wake up in numbers they will do it again

Necrons are like the galaxy's "reset" button, they will sleep for millions of years, during the time new races will rise and new figthing will happen, but when they awake its _Tabula Rasa_ time all over again


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> c'mon, this guys emptied the whole galaxy and kicked Old Ones butt hardcore once, and no current race are fit to even tie Old Ones' shoelaces...when they finally wake up in numbers they will do it again


They didn't kick th Old Ones arses, it was a virtual stalement for eternity. It was only when the Controllers or whatever plague afflicted the Necron that they pissed themselves and went and hid in their mounds.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually, it was the Enslavers, entities from the Warp that devastated the Old Ones and many of the other psychic races they created. C'tan realized that their food supply had become scare and that if they continued with their war, they would wipe out the rest. So they went into hibernation so that the galaxy could repopulate for them to harvest again.


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> They didn't kick th Old Ones arses, it was a virtual stalement for eternity. It was only when the Controllers or whatever plague afflicted the Necron that they pissed themselves and went and hid in their mounds.


it was more like they were kicking Oldies´asses and then started kicking their own butts till just 4 remained, then the Oldies made the orks, eldars & co to fight back, and when things started being a stalemate a plague of krell was set loose due to too much emotions suddenly in the warp.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah the Enslavers - I don't know why I thought Controllers must've been a synonymic train of though. 

I think the Old Ones only created the Eldar, though, right? Or am I thinking of the Yngir? But Yngir made the Necrons or something? I'm confusing myself now.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The Yngir is the Necrons (or C'tan, can't remember which) in the Eldar language. As to what races the Old Ones created, they created a number of them, most of which have become mostly forgotten or minor in the galaxy, such as the Slann and the Jokaero. Only two of their creations remain as major players, the Eldar and the Orks.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

And even then Orks really don't get squat done since they're busy attacking anything that moves without regard to tactical importance.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahh yeah now I remember reading somewhere in Fantasy fluff they created the Orks then decided they didn't want them but due to their reporductive system they couldn't get rid of them so they created some race (Slann maybe?) to get rid of them for them but after they failed to do so created Elves, Men, and Dwarves to do it.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> Ahh yeah now I remember reading somewhere in Fantasy fluff they created the Orks then decided they didn't want them but due to their reporductive system they couldn't get rid of them so they created some race (Slann maybe?) to get rid of them for them but after they failed to do so created Elves, Men, and Dwarves to do it.


That was the old fluff back when WFB and 40k were in the same universe. They aren't anymore. In the current fluff, the desperate Old Ones created the Krorks to battle against the C'tan and Necrons. At that time, the ancient Orks were led by so-called 'Brain Boyz' which have since become extinct. Implying that either there was a special, intelligent (for their race at least) subspecies of Ork that controlled them for the Old Ones, or the Old Ones themselves had some means of control over them.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

When did the Old Ones create Eldar then? Because I know they created them to help fight the C'Tan.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I'm ninety-nine percent sure that the creation of the Eldar predates the War with the C'tan and the Necrons but other than that, I really don't know when.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

No the Eldar were created because the C'tan and necrons were winning against the Old ones, so the Old ones created psycic races (such as the eldar and slaan) to battle against the necrons and the C'tan weakness against psycic powers. So the Eldar would have been created a bit before the coming of the enslavers and the hibernation of the c'tan.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

A lot of people seem to be throwing in their lot with the Necrons. The Necs are definitely one of the biggest contenders to take over the galaxy, but them winning is also the most pointless. What are they gonna do, kill everything and go back to sleep? It's like a grumpy old dude with a hangover and a shotgun killing the birds who woke him up before noon. Also, without the Old Ones to repopulate the galaxy with more young races, how long will their next nap last?

I'm curious though, if they perfect their warp blocking mojo, would the Webway still function?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the Strogg coming into the galaxy and start assimilating races into their mechanic-cyborg army that will eventually conquer everything and turn the entire galaxy into one big tyrannical-dictator-gladiator arena... But that would be too awesome.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> I'm curious though, if they perfect their warp blocking mojo, would the Webway still function?


As far as I know, the Webway isn't part of the warp, but not part of the material world either. It's sort of an in-between realm that has entrances in the Warp and the material world. So it'd probably be available, as would the exits to the Warp because I think the Wap-blocking stuff only closes off the Warp to the material world and the Psykers in it, so theoretically they wouldn't be able to use their Psychic powers but could still reach the Warp...


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I'm interested in that Grey Knights Codex and all the crazy ass game changers. LOL. Pretty much chaos is the Imperium's bitch now.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

The Emperor will come back with a giant throbbing cock and force all races to bow and taste his cock meat sandwich. I'm pretty sure the Emperor is an Old One and while there's a carcass on the the throne, he's working his schemes to ass rape everone around. C'tan be shit on, necrons are gay to the fullest, eldar well don't get me started on them, I just hope the nids rip their vaginas apart and feed them their uterus' and erase them from the universe.... enough of the floating planets already, you lost the war and your race is dead, you should have indulged and moved to Comorragh... Orks were always a race that should have never been included in the 40k universe, why do you think the Squats were destroyed for christ sakes.. though, fighting them on the tabletop is cool. As for the Tau, one assassin armed with a pair of chopsticks slamming them through the eyes of the etherals will eliminate them fast enough, tech or no tech. Those communist cows will be chewed up by Chaos in no time flat. I don't care about fluff, it's NOT doctrine of 40k... I make the rules of what's going to happen.. I have spoken and so shall it be


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> The Emperor will come back with a giant throbbing cock and force all races to bow and taste his cock meat sandwich. I'm pretty sure the Emperor is an Old One and while there's a carcass on the the throne, he's working his schemes to ass rape everone around. C'tan be shit on, necrons are gay to the fullest, eldar well don't get me started on them, I just hope the nids rip their vaginas apart and feed them their uterus' and erase them from the universe.... enough of the floating planets already, you lost the war and your race is dead, you should have indulged and moved to Comorragh... Orks were always a race that should have never been included in the 40k universe, why do you think the Squats were destroyed for christ sakes.. though, fighting them on the tabletop is cool. As for the Tau, one assassin armed with a pair of chopsticks slamming them through the eyes of the etherals will eliminate them fast enough, tech or no tech. Those communist cows will be chewed up by Chaos in no time flat. I don't care about fluff, it's NOT doctrine of 40k... I make the rules of what's going to happen.. I have spoken and so shall it be



...The hell did I just read?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

heh.. I'm just a little tired of people thinking that humanity will be eliminated in 40k because the Emperor was wounded.. let's not forget he's NOT dead. Just havin a little fun man


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I look forward to the eventual downfall of the Imperium, as since I am a complete chaos fan. I also think its awesome how daemons and their servants outnumber tyranids :biggrin:


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

The Imperium WILL fall but not because it's leader is dead, but because it's declining.

Yes he will die (if the Imperium ever lets him) and the Star Child will be born and that may cause some disruption in the Warp, but then what do we have? The astronomicon is gone (meaning all warp activities are gone too), chaos rifts are opening everywhere (since the Emperor isn't around to hold them back anymore), and also there would be soooo many rebellions claiming that their leader is the new Emporer it wouldn't even be funny. It'd be like Rome after a Caeser was killed and either he was the last in his bloodline or there was nobody specific to succeed him.

And on the new GK codex, ITS BY MATT WARD and HAVE YOU READ INSIDE IT?????

IT"S COMPLETE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> The Imperium WILL fall but not because it's leader is dead, but because it's declining.
> 
> Yes he will die (if the Imperium ever lets him) and the Star Child will be born and that may cause some disruption in the Warp, but then what do we have? The astronomicon is gone (meaning all warp activities are gone too), chaos rifts are opening everywhere (since the Emperor isn't around to hold them back anymore), and also there would be soooo many rebellions claiming that their leader is the new Emporer it wouldn't even be funny. It'd be like Rome after a Caeser was killed and either he was the last in his bloodline or there was nobody specific to succeed him.
> 
> ...


The only chaos rift that the emperor is holding shut is the one on terra that was to become the human webway, if the emperor is reincarnated by one of the factions that was persuing this goal then one of the most helpful things he could do would be to give humanity access to the webway thereby removing it's reliance on unstable wap technology. The tau themselves are incapable of warp travel but surely comonsense will dictate that they utalise one of their allied races such as the Nicassar who ARE psychicly capable to ac as navigators or create their own webway gate through analysing eldar technology with the aid of their psychic allies.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> heh.. I'm just a little tired of people thinking that humanity will be eliminated in 40k because the Emperor was wounded.. let's not forget he's NOT dead. Just havin a little fun man


I'm relieved. I was gonna say I thought you had a terminal case of fanboyism :laugh:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL I won't deny I'm a fanboy... can't deny it LOL been immersed in this universe for twenty plus years... but haha glad yer relieved


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> LOL I won't deny I'm a fanboy... can't deny it LOL been immersed in this universe for twenty plus years... but haha glad yer relieved


We're all fanboys here...Well, okay you've been a fan since before I was a fetus so I guess I can't act like I know what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> The tau themselves are incapable of warp travel but surely comonsense will dictate that they utalise one of their allied races such as the Nicassar who ARE psychicly capable to ac as navigators or create their own webway gate through analysing eldar technology with the aid of their psychic allies.


Eldar Tech. contains a failsafe that prevents anybody from reverse-engineering it. The Imperium has tried many times to bypass this failsafe and all attempts have failed.



> The only chaos rift that the emperor is holding shut is the one on terra that was to become the human webway, if the emperor is reincarnated by one of the factions that was persuing this goal then one of the most helpful things he could do would be to give humanity access to the webway thereby removing it's reliance on unstable wap technology


Are you talking about the Golden Throne? Because if you are it's not working because he's around, it's not working for 1) He's to weak to use it, and 2) He was the only one who was able to build it and it wasn't finished when the HH occured and therefore its still incomplete and useless.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

put this on a thread about aline allys, holds some bearing here.

what if the Imperium falling is a good thing? it to big to fail if it was broken up then we have a diffrent image.

lets assume earth was eaten by the Tryanid what you would see is the Imperium spilit into a million 'nations' with the space marines holding out the best, formost among these the Ultramarines. Most of the Hive wolrds would die off unable to sustain themselves, indeed most of the IMperium would do this, the starveing survivers will have little choice (though to be sure some would) but to ally with aliens be they eldar or tau or, as i said early any one of the Million races that have nothing to do with mankind, the Tau being the most likley we go with them. 

a hive world numbers, o lets say 35-90 billion cut that in half, or fourths, and ally that with the Tau. the Tau specilize in useing lower number armys more effectively, due to there tech and tac, if armed with tau weapons one allyed hiveworld, could save the Tau, and a number of other human worlds. 

the First will be key. once one domino tips, others in nearby space will and in a cascadeing effect large swaths if planets will turn for the tech they give. the Imperium fears this all the time, its why they fight over every ball of dirt you can stand on the example it spreads. use the Tyanid example the Eldar will ally with the joint tau Human nation for two reasons, one carftworlds have been eaten before better to beat the Tyranids on a planet then in a craftworld, second the Exoidits need defending. 

same deal with the other twin armagdons, Choas and Necrons. Choas will make a beeline to earth and the above situation will happen, Necrons will be slower, but as they advance many world will fall out of communcation and they will join wth Tau in the above situation.

all bets off if the Necrons split the Warp form realspace forevere though. then were compleatly, toatly, save a bullet for yourself screwed.


----------



## Scholtae (Aug 16, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> Eldar Tech. contains a failsafe that prevents anybody from reverse-engineering it. The Imperium has tried many times to bypass this failsafe and all attempts have failed.
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the Golden Throne? Because if you are it's not working because he's around, it's not working for 1) He's to weak to use it, and 2) He was the only one who was able to build it and it wasn't finished when the HH occured and therefore its still incomplete and useless.


It'snot working because Magnus broke it when using sorcery to warn the emperor of horus's betrayal, it is incomplete and when magnus broke it thousands of daemons poured into the breach. So currently the golden throne and the man sitting in it are preventing this daemonic horde from bieng unleashed on terra and the material universe. I dissagree he is not the only one capable of constucting a webway, he just didn't tell anyone what he was doing so no one is capable of continuing, if he woke up then he could finish it.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

can someone PLEASE tell me where it mentions he was working on a webway... I don't think this is part of GW cannon is it?? If so, I really need to read this LOL


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> can someone PLEASE tell me where it mentions he was working on a webway... I don't think this is part of GW cannon is it?? If so, I really need to read this LOL


The Emperor was working on some sort of webway while he let Horus take command of the Great Crusade, thats why he left and went to Earth. I know I did a choppy job of explaining it but I dont know too much about it myself.

I still can not make heads or tails about the Imperium surviving or not. Everyone on this forum says it will collapse (at least the majority says so) but everyone that I meet outside the forum says it will be fine (for the most part)

I got into a big discussion with my friend Adam earlier about this topic. He sais that the Imperium will be fine. He said he will email me an explanation on why he thinks we would be ok and so I'll post it here and let you guys take a look at it. He knows a good bit of lore and he actually got me into Warhammer in the first place.

I have been paying a lot of attention to threads like this one but I still can't make a final opinion. :angry: ITS SO AGRUVATING!

I don't think that the Emperor will come back because the theories that say he will are just too improbable but at the same time I don't want to just say "humanity is doomed and Chaos will rape us all"


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

where you post that email? can't find it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> where you post that email? can't find it.


He didnt send me it yet because he had to wrok all day. I'll try to get it today and I will probably just pot it in this thread.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> can someone PLEASE tell me where it mentions he was working on a webway... I don't think this is part of GW cannon is it?? If so, I really need to read this LOL


Its a part of GW cannon, Idk where it is in the books, but you can probably find it onWiki or Lexi.

Anyways, the jist of it is that the Emporer's next target was the Eldar Webway, and the Golden Throne was like a door into it. Unfortunately, either he didn't finish in time or it was broke during the HH.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Yeah, the smaller Craftworlds might succumb to major threats, but that's everyone's lot in the 40k universe.


Count the biggest, most powerful Craftworld among those "smaller Craftworlds" as well . Iyanden fell to Kraken remember, or at least was stripped of most of it's life (including it's head Farseer and with the soul of it's greatest Prince now also doomed) and glory - leaving it almost an empty shell utterly reliant on the spirits of it's Eldar's ancestors.

And it's not just necessarily the smaller Craftworlds that are caught and destroyed, *for the most part* if any enemy is able to catch and board a Craftworld it's the end, regardless of size.



Phoebus said:


> The biggest problem with the Orks and the Tyrannids is that their efforts are not cohesive enough to seriously usurp the rest of the powers. Maybe one day the Tyrannids will get smart enough to hold on until a sufficient number of Hive Fleets arrives in our Galaxy, but until then it's coulda-woulda-shoulda. Ditto for the Orks.


I agree in regards to the Greenskins. But I don't think it's accurate to call the Tyranids incohesive. After all, all the Hive Fleets are guided by the omnipresent Hive Mind. The current most active Hive Fleet in the galaxy (Leviathan) is rampaging across the galaxy from the galactic plane as it currently stands, heading in the general direction of Terra. 

Even the High Lords realise the threat this Hive Fleet poses, and are even reinforcing the defences of Holy Terra itself. This in itself speaks volumes, and this is still with many more Hive Fleets to come.



Phoebus said:


> Ultimately, the Imperium isn't going anywhere anytime soon. Yeah, yeah, the Golden Throne is failing. What's the timeline for it failing? It's lasted for ten millennia already. The Eldar took a death-blow and are still there, ten millennia later. I suspect that they, and Chaos, will be the major players for the long term. Tyrannids and Orks are ultimately challenges, distractions, and sources of great danger, but that's where it ends. The Tau, again, are new kids on the block. We'll see how it goes with the Necrons and C'Tan... they're about the only serious (as in, we will change the face of the Galaxy) threat I can think of right now.


I see the _Time of Ending_ as already having significantly warped the face of the galaxy. Many things have been changed in the current, that havn't done so since the Heresy, or ever.

Firstly we have the obvious 13th Black Crusade. Shattering the Imperium's hold on the Cadian Gate, and giving the chaos forces the most significant foothold in the galaxy. The gates are no longer barred to the Eye...

In a similar sort of move, Huron Blackheart has also emerged from the Malestrom (in what I like to refer to as the mini-13th Black Crusade, but it is essentially a Black Crusade in itself) and besieged several surrounding systems. And whilst renegade forces emerging from the Maelstrom isn't necessarily a _"new thing"_, the highly volatile timing and it's import seem to be emphasised on the timeline.

The eastern fringes are still under siege from the remains of the previous Hive Fleets. With the largest and most powerful Hive Fleet to date now emerging from the galactic south (and that's not including Medusa and Moloch emerging from the galactic north either). The finest defended Imperial world throughout the entire southern galaxy (Gryphonne IV) has already fallen, and for the record as has an apparently _"impenetrable"_ IV Legion fortress in the galactic south, in a mere week. Leviathan appears to be heading towards Terra, and as it stands (partly due to the Hive Fleet's differing tactics to all before it) seems to be on course to close in on the heart of the Imperium. The High Lords even seem to realise this given their actions (see above).

Certain occurences within the Imperium itself (_Night of a Thousand Rebellions_ and _The Great Awakening_ perhaps being the two most important) have resulted in unprecedented vulnerabilites emerging across the wider Imperium. As a result of the aforementioned two, innumerable warp rifts engulf large regions of the Imperium and large swathes of Segmentum Pacificus have seemingly fallen to anarchy and rebellion. Perhaps the most important though is the failing of the Golden Throne, the Emperor is barely holding on. The Astronomican is _"blipping"_, thousands of ships have been lost as has contact with many frontier worlds. 

The continual problems and developments since the establishment of the Imperium continue. Greenskin empires and other xenos threats still threaten large swathes of Imperial territory. With new ones emerging, as in the emerging Necron/C'tan threat.

The face of the galaxy has already changed.



Cyleune said:


> When did the Old Ones create Eldar then? Because I know they created them to help fight the C'Tan.





Akatsuki13 said:


> I'm ninety-nine percent sure that the creation of the Eldar predates the War with the C'tan and the Necrons but other than that, I really don't know when.


The Eldar were spawned long after the War in Heaven began. I found a post of mine from a while ago which explains the sequence:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=765732&postcount=158 



Chompy Bits said:


> A lot of people seem to be throwing in their lot with the Necrons. The Necs are definitely one of the biggest contenders to take over the galaxy, but them winning is also the most pointless. What are they gonna do, kill everything and go back to sleep? It's like a grumpy old dude with a hangover and a shotgun killing the birds who woke him up before noon. Also, without the Old Ones to repopulate the galaxy with more young races, how long will their next nap last?


The C'tan never intended to exterminate all life. Merely to utterly enslave it like cattle so not only that they could never rise up in rebellion, but so that they could be devoured at will.



Chompy Bits said:


> I'm curious though, if they perfect their warp blocking mojo, would the Webway still function?


Unclear. Although probably not.



Cyleune said:


> As far as I know, the Webway isn't part of the warp, but not part of the material world either. It's sort of an in-between realm that has entrances in the Warp and the material world. So it'd probably be available, as would the exits to the Warp because I think the Wap-blocking stuff only closes off the Warp to the material world and the Psykers in it, so theoretically they wouldn't be able to use their Psychic powers but could still reach the Warp...


The webway is partly within the warp and physical realm, like a thin pane of glass in between both. It seems that it requires both to not only exist, but to be taken advantage of. If the warp and material realm were permanently sealed from one another, the webway would potentially be sealed in one or the other, removing it's use almost entirely. But essentially we don't know, that's just what I suspect.



Cyleune said:


> Yes he will die (if the Imperium ever lets him) and the Star Child will be born


What makes you so sure?



Scholtae said:


> The only chaos rift that the emperor is holding shut is the one on terra that was to become the human webway


According to two sources he is also holding back the Realm of Chaos from engulfing the galaxy...



Cyleune said:


> Anyways, the jist of it is that the Emporer's next target was the Eldar Webway, and the Golden Throne was like a door into it. Unfortunately, either he didn't finish in time or it was broke during the HH.


The Emperor discovered the webway decades prior to Magnus having done so and the Heresy. He used the Golden Throne (which he had unearthed on Terra, most likely as a relic of the Dark Age of Technology) as a conduit to access the webway from Terra because he couldn't replicate the material used in the webway's creation to successfully _"hack in"_ to the webway network.

As a result he instead used his vast psychic might (via the Golden Throne) to create an artificial bridge between the Imperial Dungeon and the Webway, so that his forces could access it. As long as he remained on the Golden Throne and could muster his psychic might, the bridge between the Imperial Dungeon and Webway would be secure and Imperial forces could enter the webway. 

Magnus the Red however not only opened up the webway tunnel which led to Terra to the warp but shattered the vital systems of the Emperor's work in the Dungeon as well. As a result Daemons poured into the webway and then into the artificial bridge connecting the webway to Terra. Forces of the Custodian Guard and Sisters of Silence were deployed to combat the daemons, are were barely holding. The Emperor was able to seal the Terran gate (due to the sacrifice of his forces in the Secret War) but was forced to remain on the Golden Throne indefinatley to keep it sealed, lest Terra be flooded in Daemons.

With Magnus now a renegade, the Emperor was the only one who was capable of sitting on the Golden Throne (Malcador only being able to for a very short period of time during the peak of the Siege of Terra) thus the Emperor's confinement on the Throne began (apart from a short lull when he confronted Horus).

And for the record, the most prominent source it appears in is the _CV_.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I would think the answer to the question would be obvious. Lelith Hesperax. I mean seriously, what's with all the fighting, all of us, whether we be Space Wolf, human, xenos, heretic etc should just go over to Commaragh and enjoy her arena displays. That is something to look forward, more than a lifetime of servitude to a corpse anyway.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I had a thought, we don't know nore will we ever know what will happen and not beacuse it a fictunal world.

the game only goes into the stroy of the Imperium, there foes, there battles, there heros.

but the galaxys a big place as long as we don't know about the rest of the galaxy we don't know whats going to happpen. for all we know on th other side the galaxy thes a trynids force of end time size muching though the galaxy, or a aline race of choas hateing squid beings that can shread a choas marine with there minds or there could be a empire of humans who are as strong, if not stronger, then the Imperium.

as long as this X factor is unknown any and all possable outcomes may or may not happen. to put bluntly, who knows whats out there, its a big univeres the Imperium might not even be the biggest fish.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> I had a thought, we don't know nore will we ever know what will happen and not beacuse it a fictunal world.
> 
> the game only goes into the stroy of the Imperium, there foes, there battles, there heros.
> 
> ...


Well see the Imperium stretches from one side of the galaxy to the other. So we don't NEED to know whats on the other side because the Imperium tells us theres nothing. Now take your argument and, instead of other side, use other galaxy, THEN it becomes plausible.




> What makes you so sure?


Well for starters he's already a corpse, the only reason his psychic presence is still around is because of the Golden Throne. But the Golden Throne will fail eventually simply because, when you get down to basics, its another machine, and machines always fail at some point.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chompy Bits
> I'm curious though, if they perfect their warp blocking mojo, would the Webway still function?
> 
> Unclear. Although probably not.


Well the Webway isn't that Warp, so I'd say it would still be around because it's not the Warp nor the Material World.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cyleune said:


> Well for starters he's already a corpse, the only reason his psychic presence is still around is because of the Golden Throne. But the Golden Throne will fail eventually simply because, when you get down to basics, its another machine, and machines always fail at some point.


Right. But why does that mean the _"Star Child prophecy"_ will come about?



Cyleune said:


> Well the Webway isn't that Warp, so I'd say it would still be around because it's not the Warp nor the Material World.


No, but the webway needs the warp to function, perhaps to even exist.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The one thing we can be certain of, whatever happens in the further of Warhammer 40k, there will be war.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> Right. But why does that mean the "Star Child prophecy" will come about?


Oh I thought you were just talking about him dying. I don't really believe in the Star Child 




> No, but the webway needs the warp to function, perhaps to even exist.


But the Warp would still be there, it would simply be sealed from the _Material World_.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Right. But why does that mean the _"Star Child prophecy"_ will come about?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but the webway needs the warp to function, perhaps to even exist.


I thought that the webway was exclusivle to the Eldar and had was not apart of the warp (thats why they could have safe passage through space without fear of Slaanesh and his daemons capturing their souls)


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> I thought that the webway was exclusivle to the Eldar and had was not apart of the warp (thats why they could have safe passage through space without fear of Slaanesh and his daemons capturing their souls)


Originally, it was like an intergalactic transportation for the Eldar. When the Fall happened they used it for shelter. The Emp. planned to invade it (Golden Throne was a "bridge" of sorts) but during the HH it was either Magnus or someone else broke it and tons of demons poured into the Webway and Material World from the Golden Throne. The Adeptus Soratus drove the demons back and the Emp is now holding the Warp rift sealed. The Eldar had to collapse parts of the Webway to keep the Demons from reaching the inner parts of it. As of right now it is only accessible via special gates, so if you found one of them you could get in. Actually, in the DE Codex it has a peice of fluff where I think the Salamanders SM Chapter invaded Commoragh during Vect's Rise to power.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Cyleune said:


> Originally, it was like an intergalactic transportation for the Eldar. When the Fall happened they used it for shelter. The Emp. planned to invade it (Golden Throne was a "bridge" of sorts) but during the HH it was either Magnus or someone else broke it and tons of demons poured into the Webway and Material World from the Golden Throne. The Adeptus Soratus drove the demons back and the Emp is now holding the Warp rift sealed. The Eldar had to collapse parts of the Webway to keep the Demons from reaching the inner parts of it. As of right now it is only accessible via special gates, so if you found one of them you could get in. Actually, in the DE Codex it has a peice of fluff where I think the Salamanders SM Chapter invaded Commoragh during Vect's Rise to power.


Oh okay, and it was in fact Magnus when he tried to warn the Emperor of Horus's betrayal his spell didn't quite work out as planned and caused as you said cataclysmic damage to not only the golden throne but to the palace as well.


----------



## warman45 (Feb 27, 2011)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Oh okay, and it was in fact Magnus when he tried to warn the Emperor of Horus's betrayal his spell didn't quite work out as planned and caused as you said cataclysmic damage to not only the golden throne but to the palace as well.


"I swear boss it was all little timmies fault" Magnus before the emperor sent Leman Russ after him.


----------

